# Mit Batch-Datei altes Spiel über DOS-Emulator öffnen



## Harzteufel (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, hab folgendes Problem und weiss aber nicht, wie ich es am Besten umsetze... Mit fehlen dafür die nötigen Kenntnisse...

Also, ich möchte ein altes DOS-Spiel mit Hilfe eines DOS-Emulators öffnen. Dies funktioniert auch alles problemlos, nur möchte ich nicht jedes Mal sämtliche Einstellungen eintippen, wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte...

1. DOS-Emulator öffnen
2. dann muss ich folgende Befehlszeile eingeben: mount d d:\
3. nun noch den Pfad (d:\games\start.exe) im DOS-Emulator eingeben und Spiel starten

Kann ich mir diese Schritte mit Hilfe einer Batch-Datei irgendwie sparen? Das Öffnen des DOS-Emulators mit Hilfe der Batch-Datei hab ich schon hinbekommen... Nur wie schaff ich es, dass Befehle in der Batch-Datei im DOS-Emulators verarbeitet werden?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe...
MfG Harzteufel


----------



## eltro (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

es geht sich auch eleganter, aber ist ja auch schon einige zeit her. ;-p

Inhalt irgendwas.bat:
mount d d:\
d:
cd games
start.exe

So das müsste klappen.

PS: Du benutzt nicht zufällig DOS-Box?!
Wenn ja probier mal D-Fend aus. Das ist ein Managment-GUI für DOS-Box.


----------



## Harzteufel (20. Dezember 2004)

erst einmal DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.
Ja, ich benutze DOS-BOX. Was ist denn Managment-GUI? Sorry, hab auf diesem Gebiet leider keinerlei Ahnung...
Hmm, Dein Ansatz funktioniert auch nicht... Er öffnet mir zwar DOS-Box, macht dann aber einfach nicht weiter... ich müsste den Rest dann per Hand eingeben und dies wollte ich mir ja eigentlich sparen :-/

Und nu?


----------



## Harzteufel (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
hat nicht noch jemand ne Idee, wie ich dies hinbekommen könnte. Es darf auch ruhig ne andere Lösung sein... ;-)

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Kyoko (30. Dezember 2004)

mount d d:\
cd .\games
start start.exe


----------

